# Nothing to see here, problem solved.



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

Obviously my pre-order thread for the upcoming library Sonic Cinema for HALion 5 has been deleted. Has anybody seen it, talked to it or maybe taken it home? Where is it??

Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

I mean, I'm paying like money to post in this section of the forum, so how can this be?? The thread was full of info, demos and videos, this is bad.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

check your pm.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> check your pm.



Just replied.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

So the thread now reappeared, but I can't post in it, as it is locked. All of this is very off-putting as a paying customer for the VI advertising-scheme.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

This highlights the fact, a negative post is better than no post. At least it keeps the thread up the new post board.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

Does seem a bit odd. But difficult to comment as we don't know why this has happened.


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> This highlights the fact, a negative post is better than no post. At least it keeps the thread up the new post board.



Just the way it has always been in the real world marketing. :roll:


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



TheUnfinished @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Does seem a bit odd. But difficult to comment as we don't know why this has happened.


Yes, I was making a general observation rather than comment on Simon's alone.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, the actual thread is locked, so it's not at the top of the board. I will resort to negative marketing from now on, don't buy my sounds, they are mediocre and shitty!


----------



## R.Cato (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Does seem a bit odd. But difficult to comment as we don't know why this has happened.
> ...



Got it, Ray.

Just wanted to point out how sad that actually is. Considering how many great products don't get the attention they deserve.


----------



## doctornine (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Well, the actual thread is locked, so it's not at the top of the board. I will resort to negative marketing from now on, don't buy my sounds, they are mediocre and shitty!



HAH - absolutely. Nobody else buy them - that way i don't have to share 0oD


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

So it seems that everybody but me can post in the pre-order thread now. That's a great business scheme, VI!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm just guessing here, but can this have something to do with the constantly added info (which of course bumps the thread up to the very top again)? The info is no doubt relevant and useful, but it may perhaps come across as a sneaky marketing scheme on your side as well.. :wink: 

Only six of the 43 comments are from other users in that thread. And two of them are duplicates..

There are many here who fight for the attention. Perhaps it would be a good idea to save up some info for a couple of days or more, and then post all the info in less added comments?

Well, I may be wrong. And if so please do forgive me.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> I'm just guessing here, but can this have something to do with the constantly added info (which of course bumps the thread up to the very top again)? The info is no doubt relevant and useful, but it may perhaps come across as a sneaky marketing campaign on your side as well.. :wink:
> 
> Only six of the 43 comments are from other users in that thread. And two of them are duplicates..
> 
> ...



The thing is: I paid 155 USD on Decembre 4 for three months of "unlimited commercial announcements in the commercial announcements forum" - so this is the deal I paid for, I've been doing this for years on VI, why this thread suddenly gets locked for me without any prior warning or message seems very strange to me.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 21, 2014)

There's mods and admins here who (as far as I know) are in touch with you, through PMs. Do you find it a great idea to keep pissing in vi? 

Further to that, as far as I can tell, it's one thing to post a few times (like most people do) to offer updates, etc and a whole other issue to take advantage of a phrase and post like nuts every time you log on (for example. I don't have access to any information like that). Not to mention that treating a forum thread, in a rather busy forum, like a personal blog, updating about a new recording, or a new demo, certainly does not qualify as "commercial announcement".

At least that's my *personal* take on things. Sorry!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> JE Martinsen @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just guessing here, but can this have something to do with the constantly added info (which of course bumps the thread up to the very top again)? The info is no doubt relevant and useful, but it may perhaps come across as a sneaky marketing campaign on your side as well.. :wink:
> ...



Beats me.. If "unlimited commercial announcements" really mean what it says on the tin, and literally - I don't know. Did you not get a reason for this? Didn't you reply to a message?


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

nikolas @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> There's mods and admins here who (as far as I know) are in touch with you, through PMs. Do you find it a great idea to keep pissing in vi?
> 
> Further to that, as far as I can tell, it's one thing to post a few times (like most people do) to offer updates, etc and a whole other issue to take advantage of a phrase and post like nuts every time you log on (for example. I don't have access to any information like that). Not to mention that treating a forum thread, in a rather busy forum, like a personal blog, updating about a new recording, or a new demo, certainly does not qualify as "commercial announcement".
> 
> At least that's my *personal* take on things. Sorry!



Don't be sorry for pissing on me, my pleasure.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 21, 2014)

You think that I'm pissing on you, because I have a personal opinion? Great job!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> nikolas @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > There's mods and admins here who (as far as I know) are in touch with you, through PMs. Do you find it a great idea to keep pissing in vi?
> ...



No, I asked where my thread was and a Mod replied and tried to explain things and said sorry,. But the thread is still locked and I have not received any further explanation since. Check the "Advertizing"-page to see what's written on the tin for yourself.

Oh well, out of here for now.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

nikolas @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> You think that I'm pissing on you, because I have a personal opinion? Great job!



Ditto!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> No, I asked where my thread was and a Mod replied and tried to explain things and said sorry.



Well, there you are then. You didn't mention that earlier on.

No need to get so upset for this.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 21, 2014)

When I joined the Internet, roughly some 10-12 years ago and joined the first forum, I was told, almost immediately that 'double posting' is not a great idea. Let alone triple or quadraple or anything like that. 

As an outsider on this (I didn't move, or lock your thread, btw), I'd suggest that you take your time, relax, wait for people to wake up, or find some time (considering that you're in Berlin and others might be in Asia or the USA), and see how it goes, before multi-posting once more. 

I'm not so sure why the above is pissing on you, or anything even remotely close to that.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

I don't disagree about bumping being a pain at times but does that mean having someone like eDrummist riding shotgun is fine?


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

nikolas @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> When I joined the Internet, roughly some 10-12 years ago and joined the first forum, I was told, almost immediately that 'double posting' is not a great idea. Let alone triple or quadraple or anything like that.
> 
> As an outsider on this (I didn't move, or lock your thread, btw), I'd suggest that you take your time, relax, wait for people to wake up, or find some time (considering that you're in Berlin and others might be in Asia or the USA), and see how it goes, before multi-posting once more.
> 
> I'm not so sure why the above is pissing on you, or anything even remotely close to that.



Maybe a misunderstanding, I asked via this thread, then a Mod replied, not before the thread was deleted was I informed. It's ok, I suggested a reimbursement, then I'll just move on.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

As a 'developer' who posts commercially on this forum, I for one am interested when something goes awry for another developer in some way. 

Whatever the reasons behind the decision to lock Simon out of his thread, I do find it worrying that it was done without communicating with him first. I'm pretty sure this isn't the first time something like that this has happened. And maybe if that communication had been done then there wouldn't be a thread speculating about the issue in the first place?

I also personally find it a bit uncomfortable when a moderator speaks in a thread about a moderation issue and calims to speak 'not as a moderator'. I'm not saying they can't, as they're forum users themselves and have every right to, but claiming not to speak as a moderator over a moderation issue is treading an odd line for me - particularly when the posts are frankly a bit chippy towards the person with the moderation problem.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

They should just announce the rules for commercial posting on the Advertising-page, then I can decide if it's worth the money. Like this, it's just a random decision, as my posting-behavior hasn't changed in all these years.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ 2014-01-21 said:


> They should just announce the rules for commercial posting on the Advertising-page, then I can decide if it's worth the money. Like this, it's just a random decision


… as the ongoing sh… in the KHS thread is proving also. 
Simon, even if I´m not in this kind of stuff, your COMMERCIAL thread has more information about the advertised product, and on top of that some interesting listening experience, as all the Piet+eDrummist-crap altogether.

If yours has been deleted, these threads should have been deleted on page 1.

Maybe Frederick should give more detailed instructions, what is included in the "dev´s-package", and what is welcome as reply also. If one has to pay as much, he/she can expect something, at least some proper moderation of _replies_!

Just my 2c.


----------



## jtenney (Jan 21, 2014)

+1 for HardyP's remarks...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

I am the one who put the thread back. That it has a lock on it is something I only know about because it is mentioned on this thread. I do not believe the general mods know how to unlock threads for individual users so my apologies for your inconvenience. I am working at finding an answer.

I will say I had suggested that there was too much bumping going on in that thread but had not suggested removing it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 21, 2014)

Currently we moderators are trying to sort out what happened. Perhaps only Frederick knows, and until he gets back to us we need to wait like anybody else. We asked for some time in order to find out, instead it is raining complains in public.

That being said the original post should perhaps been a PM to a moderator or to Frederick.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> Currently we moderators are trying to sort out what happened. Perhaps only Frederick knows, and until he gets back to us we need to wait like anybody else. We asked for some time in order to find out, instead it is raining complains in public.
> 
> That being said the original post should perhaps been a PM to a moderator or to Frederick.



How many options are there to "what happened". If Frederick himself decided to delete my thread and to block me from it without informing me beforehand, and none of you mods know about it - fine. In that case I just don't want VI's/Frederick's business anymore, no drama.

After all there is also a difference between "bumping" threads (by wirting things like "Monday bum") to get to the top of the list, or to post infos, pics, demos and videos. Often I just share my enthusiasm and the plethora of demos I produce are not just marketing vehicles, they are musical experiments with the patches and samples just created. If that sounds naive or pretentious, it isn't.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> How many options are there to "what happened".



Probably even some more. All highly speculative right now.


----------



## lucor (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

@Sampleconstruct

You seriously need to calm down a bit. It probably was/is a technical issue, why would a mod or Frederick just delete your thread without any reason?

Yes, it is annoying that something like this happened, but it is no reason to blame every mod and admin on this site.
Something like this should be sorted out via PM. If it then turns out someone intentionally deleted your thread, you can blame them here publically.

BTW did you try deleting cookies or using another browser? I never heard of someone getting banned from a specific thread, not sure if that's even possible in a phpBB forum.

Best,
Lucas


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



lucor @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> @Sampleconstruct
> 
> You seriously need to calm down a bit. It probably was/is a technical issue, why would a mod or Frederick just delete your thread without any reason?
> 
> ...



Why calm down, I'm not even upset - man, it's just the internet. The message I get when trying to post in the other thread is: 

"Your ability to post in this topic has been withdrawn by Frederick Russ. You should contact this user for details."


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:


> After all there is also a difference between "bumping" threads (by wirting things like "Monday bum") to get to the top of the list, or to post infos, pics, demos and videos. Often I just share my enthusiasm and the plethora of demos I produce are not just marketing vehicles, they are musical experiments with the patches and samples just created. If that sounds naive or pretentious, it isn't.


So these aren't your posts?



Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 07 said:


> And a little post-release bump.





Sampleconstruct @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> A little weekend bump for this soundset.





Sampleconstruct @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Two weeks post release bump.





Sampleconstruct @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> Last call with 7+ hours left for this sale. I wish you all a great transition into 2014.





Sampleconstruct @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> 13 hours left for this sale.





Sampleconstruct @ Mon Dec 30 said:


> 24 hours left for this sale.





Sampleconstruct @ Sat Dec 28 said:


> Less than 3 days left for the Christmas sale.





Sampleconstruct @ Fri Dec 27 said:


> 5 days left for this sale now.





Sampleconstruct @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Bump the Christmas sale on one of those Christmas days.





Sampleconstruct @ Sun Dec 22 said:


> Bumping this sale with 9 days left.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > After all there is also a difference between "bumping" threads (by wirting things like "Monday bum") to get to the top of the list, or to post infos, pics, demos and videos. Often I just share my enthusiasm and the plethora of demos I produce are not just marketing vehicles, they are musical experiments with the patches and samples just created. If that sounds naive or pretentious, it isn't.
> ...



That's not from the (formerly deleted) Sonic Cinema-thread which is subject to this thread, what are you on about? 
All the other threads were not locked and I never received any warnings or complaints. So sorry, but that was a poor attempt in justifying whatever happened. Any more mods want to join this thread


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

And one last time before I go to sleep: I have not made a voluntary donation to post here, I paid for/bought a service - jeez, is that so hard to understand...


----------



## kb123 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

In Simon's defense, there does seem to be a consistency issue here. If there was a problem with his threads someone should have popped him an email to explain rather than this rather heavy handed, after the fact, swarm of mods 

Never seen so many mods in 1 thread before, and this one isn't nearly as controversial as others currently in progress. I think vi-c needs to be even handed across the board, or not at all.


----------



## markwind (Jan 21, 2014)

Sampleconstruct @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Mike Greene @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sampleconstruct @ Tue Jan 21 said:
> ...



Sorry to chime in, but this is all getting quite silly. 

For the sake of professionalism, could this thread be closed and the conversation be moved to PM? This thread serves no purpose at all in this forum. Though if it is an important discussion to be had publicly, as to understand what happened, then perhaps in another subforum? -- If I can offer friendly advice: clarify the situation in the actual topic that has now reappeared once the issue has been sufficiently clarified for all involved.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 21, 2014)

I am speechless. What is going on here...?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

there should have been some sort of contact to let Simon know the constant bumping was not appreciated and he was not afforded he courtesy.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

It seems as tho the mods (Craig, Mike, etc.) think Sampleconstruct is talking about the thread entitled:

*Coming soon on patchpool: Sonic Cinema for HALion 5 - pre-order now and save 20% *

- whereas Sampleconstruct is actually talking about _another_ thread - one that does not appear anymore. At least, that's the way I see it.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



RiffWraith @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> It seems as tho the mods (Craig, Mike, etc.) think Sampleconstruct is talking about the thread entitled:
> 
> *Coming soon on patchpool: Sonic Cinema for HALion 5 - pre-order now and save 20% *
> 
> - whereas Sampleconstruct is actually talking about _another_ thread - one that does not appear anymore. At least, that's the way I see it.



No, you got it wrong, the pre-order thread reappeared after it had been deleted/moved to the moderator's forum without a prior warning concerning my "spammy behaviour," but I can't post in it, as it locked for me as described in this thread. 

Let's just close this useless discussion, I will be happily awaiting a message from the owner of this forum concerning a reimbursement for my advertising deal and then I'm out of here without any hard feelings, easy.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it would be sad and unecessary for you to leave the forum if that's what you mean. Why? There's obviously a lack of communication regarding this issue, but it'll surely be sorted out.

The comments of the mods here clearly show that I wasn't so far off in me guessing they were reacting to the more or less constant bumping of your thread. That's how I interpreted it anyway. It's a little bit unfair to all the other devs, paying money like you to get their message through. You say every post had some new info/updates etc., but my humble suggestion was to save up the info for a couple of days at least, and then post less frequently with MORE information in each post.

You could have said, "Allright, I was a bit eager here", but no. I'm a bit surprised you don't see that yourself. On the other hand, you say thet you had this modus operandi for quite some time, and I haven't read the guidelines for that here, since I'm just a user/customer.

But yeah, the thought struck me more than a couple of times why your post were klinging to the top five every single day. Must be popular I thought, but then I saw the lack of actual user/customer input.

It's really no big deal just holding back on the post/button a little and let the users do most of that part. This is meant to be constructive criticism, and I hope you see it as that. Because it's not my intention to stir up the already unrestful waters..

Cheers mate! o-[][]-o


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> I think it would be sad and unecessary for you to leave the forum if that's what you mean. Why? There's obviously a lack of communication regarding this issue, but it'll surely be sorted out.
> 
> The comments of the mods here clearly show that I wasn't so far off in me guessing they were reacting to the more or less constant bumping of your thread. That's how I interpreted it anyway. It's a little bit unfair to all the other devs, paying money like you to get their message through. You say every post had some new info/updates etc., but my humble suggestion was to save up the info for a couple of days at least, and then post less frequently with MORE information in each post.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, if those are the rules to be learned somewhere I'm totally fine, but these "rules" of holding back posts and only to post every couple of days in a pre-order thread are not stated anywhere, certainly not on the page where you buy the advertising license, and since I've been around !2010) my posting behaviour here was never criticized. 

So this whole thing struck me out of the blue, a simple message by one of the mods or the owner of this forum "please cut down your posting ambitions in this or that thread" would have taught me how to behave correctly here.

But this has been stated in this thread often enough so I'm only repeating myself.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

FWIW, I first heard about Simon's work, in particular Alchemy soundsets here on VI. As a result of his many patch experimentations, I bought a full version of Alchemy and pretty much all of his Alchemy sets.

The amount of demos he posted, linked to soundcloud, are much appreciated and give a good impression on the versatility and quality of his creations. I am convinced, I am not the only one listening to literally all of these demos!

The bumping without new demos attached.... ah well, since I know Simon to be around he does that, more frequently around christmas as well LOL, must be a seasonal thing. So if this is not desired by the board here, then I believe this to be a possible lack of communication and perhaps shooting from the hip by Frederick.

In the meantime, DO NOT buy any of Simon's patches, they are crap, don't you ever buy them, and they were not meant for you anyways, they were made to be used only by me, exclusively, you get that? :lol: 

:wink:


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

I am client of Simons,similarly I also bought Alchemy to take advantage of his great patches. 
Yes Simon posts frequently but he always provides numerous brilliant demos that really show what his sound sets are capable of,he's helpful,always accessible,incredibly enthusiastic and imo is an extremely talented developer. 
Myself I'd rather deal with someone like Simon/PatchPool than developers that provide 1 or 2 short dressed examples of their sound sets and disappear after you buy a product and might have an issue or question about a product. =o


----------



## dryano (Jan 22, 2014)

I would be interesting to see that kind of admin behaviour with the "major" and "more beloved than deserved" developers arround here, who have quite a few threads of their products up on the main page and also do quite a lot to keep them up. I don't think they would be treated with spamming accusations. I was quite suprised to read, that developers pay to post in the commercial section. Does make sense of course. But in thise case the forum has to decide what it wants to be. If it wants to be a platform of "free speech" and critical reviews of products of the industry, it should get rid of that commercial section. If not, it will become more and more an advertising platform. And developers who pay for their advertising don't want to be criticesd to heavily of course. Right now we have several issues going on here about this subject and it seems to me, VI-C has to decide what path it might take. This two-sided approach seems to lead to problems and they will become bigger in the future.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I also wonder if Spitfire or Cinesamples would be treated the same way that Simon has been treated. I have bought a lot of Simon's libraries solely due to him posting a lot of his demos here. With all the crap that has been going on here on VI, I have almost given up entirely on visiting here any more. Individuals on other threads are allowed to express personal vendettas against a certain developer, but Simon gets censored when he PAYS to advertise. VI-Control has become Thunderdome! :(


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*

Hi Simon,

I was the one who moved your thread mistakenly. I was in the middle of physically moving to a new location here and during that, got some complaints about the constant bumping of the thread. In our books I have you as the bonafide advertiser and not your company. All too human - I did not recognize the company and thought that we were being spammed by a non-advertiser. As such, I kicked the user mistakenly not realizing it was you, Simon.

My deepest apologies. You are a respected developer on the forum and listening to you, I would be angry too from this type of treatment. Reading through the thread, I noticed that you wanted a refund. I would be happy to do that or offer you a free month because of the booking oversight here. Your choice.

Best always,

Frederick Russ

ps: your ability to post to the thread http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3748087 has been restored.


----------



## jtenney (Jan 22, 2014)

Dear Frederick (and all)--

I'm glad to see that this unfortunate situation has been cleared up in a gentlemanly manner. I hope that Simon will reconsider about leaving. Like G.R. Baumann, kgdrum and I believe others in this thread, I am a client of his. I feel that he brings great value to VI-Control, and to the community in general. His stream of demos really shows what the apps he is using can do, besides making great listening! Others not in this thread have commented to me on their pleasurable listenability. Plus, when investing in his libraries, I have learned a tremendous amount about my newish craft by reverse engineering some of what he has done. The documentation provided by Izotope (for Iris) and by Steinberg (for Padshop Pro) are very thin on anything beyond the bonehead basics (CamelAudio docs for Alchemy are better). Simon has considerably stretched my boundaries through observing what he has done. In that way, he has been a de facto tutor or teacher. Of course, I can find out perfectly well what he's up to by heading over to patchpool.de, but I think he deserves exposure that's as wide as possible. And VI-Control is right up at the top of that list.

Thanks, and a Happy and Productive New Year to all!

later,
John


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Where is my pre-order thread gone??*



Frederick Russ @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I was the one who moved your thread mistakenly. I was in the middle of physically moving to a new location here and during that, got some complaints about the constant bumping of the thread. In our books I have you as the bonafide advertiser and not your company. All too human - I did not recognize the company and thought that we were being spammed by a non-advertiser. As such, I kicked the user mistakenly not realizing it was you, Simon.
> 
> ...



Hi Frederick,

I understand, well - shit happens and I'm relieved that his temporary nuisance is not a new kind of ban-the-developer-scheme on behalf of some of the mods who don't seem to like me and my posting-mania so much. 

Thank you for clearing this up, it's already history in my book and I will happily accept your offer to extend my spamming-license for one month (sorry, couldn't resist). Be assured that I will renew my subscription if nothing like this happens again, which I doubt. So, off I go to spam my HALion 5-thread with a new video.

Best,
Simon

P.S. Thank you guys for the support in this thread, that means a lot to me, really!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 22, 2014)

The good news is that after all the praise in this thread by composers that I highly respect I am getting curious in a genre and product line that I did not consider before . . . so this episode may even lead to a sale. 8)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 22, 2014)

Hurrah. A pleasant conclusion to matters.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jan 22, 2014)

Great to see that this has been resolved. Also, seeing so many members speak out their appreciation for Simon made me take a peek at the stuff on offer. Now I want Alchemy and some of those banks! :D


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm glad this has been solved!  Simon's Alchemy and Padshop patches have been an invaluable contribution to my compositions.


----------

